

Managing Developer & SysAdmin Documents and Notes - AakeFccount

I have been using evernote and confluence to manage all my code snippets and notes. What are other alternatives? I like that evernote can work offline but I really like the syntax highlighting and ease of use of confluence.
======
mweidele
Hi, I normally handle my code snippets in a private git repository and my
personal notes as well. Company related stuff goes straight into the business
wiki or other company tools. I know git isn't for everyone but it works for
me.

~~~
AakeFccount
Storing documents in git a code repo can be difficult. Isn't that just storing
documents in plaintext? I haven't really used git so I'm not sure...

I've been using confluence as a wiki and it works ok. My biggest issue with it
is that it cannot be access it offline - like evernote.

I guess what I'm looking for is an offline wiki that has good syntax
highlighting.

